

Brussels 'To Force Google to Change Way It Presents Results' - rpm4321
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/9794429/Brussels-to-force-Google-to-change-way-it-presents-results.html

======
rohamg
It embarrasses me how ego- and emotion-driven European regulators are. The
title of this post, the quotes from the commissioner.. These guys see
themselves not as inspectors but practically as clergymen. I don't know if its
just me, but while the FTC "investigates", the EC "forces" or "is convinced"..
Are we kids here? Is this still Salem? The level of hostility some folks have
toward tech is shocking. Meanwhile egregious trade abuses, quasi legal
subsidies and anticompetitive practices are practically a way of life across
many traditional European industries (agriculture, manufacturing, etc).

